# Fixing Warped Pickguards



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone had any success in flattening out a warped pickguard? If so, what method did you use? This would be for an old floating type pickguard typically found on an archtop that is in perfect condition with the exception of the curvature.

Thanks in advance


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Great question Fajah 
I'm Wondering if anyone ever tried to flatten a pick-guard the same way you would flatten a veneer or thin maple top 
with a steam iron & clamp it flat for a day


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i straightened a 1940s harmony archtop pickuard by pressing it flat on a piece of cheap wood, then screwing it down. added another piece of wood atop, clamping together like a pickguard sandwich.
heated with a hair dryer maybe 4 times. sat it for a week. worked for that pickguard.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

copperhead said:


> I'm Wondering if anyone ever tried to flatten a pick-guard the same way you would flatten a veneer or thin maple top with a steam iron & clamp it flat for a day


Using an iron worked like a charm. I had to adjust the method slightly to accommodate the construction of this particular pickguard because it has mounting hardware glued on as well as an extra plastic strip attached along the string side. Here's a pic I took while still on the guitar. 










Here's what I did:

1) I placed a glass (could use wood or anything solid) cutting board on top of an ironing board.

2) I placed the pickguard good side down and put a dampened towel on top.

3) With the iron on steam, I heated up the portion that had the greatest curvature.

4) Clamped it down and let sit overnight.

It's now almost perfectly flat. There was still one small area that is still slightly curved so I've repeated the process in that area only. I'll post a pic tomorrow when done.


----------



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

this guy dave from toronto recently did a youtube video of him flatining on it was a very good video im currently at school but when i get home ill put a link up of it


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Much straighter now:










Milky from the heat/steam:










Better now after wet sanding with 800/1000/2000 grade paper. Then using Scratch-X and car polish.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

That's awesome man ........& now we know it works ....THANKS


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's what it looks like reinstalled. I place a small rubber pad underneath the pickguard to give it extra support. It's all cleaned up and ready to go back to it's owner.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! That is great stuff. I have a nice old Kay archtop with a bit of a bend in its guard. I'm also looking at buying a couple more old archtops and will probably have to deal with this issue in the future.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My only concern would be older celluloid pickguards. Iron them, and they might explode!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

You probably use a cloth between the pick guard & the iron .
I know celluloid is extremely flammable


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

copperhead said:


> You probably use a cloth between the pick guard & the iron .
> I know celluloid is extremely flammable


I used a damp towel between the iron and the pickguard. I didn't need allot of heat either.


----------

